# 2006 Klein Quantum Q Pro Carbon



## JohnnyCanuck (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a 2006 Klein Quantum Q Pro Carbon which has a very creaky bottom bracket. I have had it into my LBS three times to no avail. Any other Klein types having a similar issue?


----------



## who?me? (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, until I started fixing it myself by using Teflon tape and car wheel bearing grease. Two wraps of tape on each side and then slime the threads before inserting the bracket.


----------

